# Rapidshare download tool

## Schwaba

Hallo

Gibt es ein commandline tool für Linux mit dem ich Dateien von rapidshare.com einfach herunterladen kann? Also so was wie MSD für Linux?

Es muss .dlc dateien öffnen können und Logindaten für Premium-Account unterstützen.

----------

## firefly

habe gerade kurz deinen Thread titel + linux (rapidshare download tool linux) in google eingegeben und hab folgendes auf der ersten seite gefunden:

http://linux.softpedia.com/get/Programming/Widgets/Perl-Modules/WWW-RapidShare-36124.shtml

http://www.my-guides.net/en/content/view/102/1/

ok beide varianten können .dlc dateien nicht verarbeiten. Für was sind diese Dateien denn überhaupt gut?

----------

## Schwaba

dlc sind eine Liste von rapidshare Links. Also ein DVD-Image ist ja meist in kleinere rar Dateien unterteilt, und dann ist es recht mühsam jede einzelne anzuklicken. Deswegen lädt man die dlc datei, drückt auf load und das Program läd eine nach der anderen herunter während man sich in der zwischenzeit Spaghetti kocht   :Wink: 

----------

## Keepoer

Hallo,

wie ist denn so eine dlc-Datei aufgebaut? Theoretisch müssten da ja auch nur die Links drinstehen, oder? Dann kannst du doch das Bash-Skript des zweiten Links ein wenig aufbohren und schon nimmt das auch dlc-Dateien... oder besser schreibst du gleich ein kleines Perl-Programm  :Wink: 

MfG

----------

## Schwaba

 *Quote:*   

>  wie ist denn so eine dlc-Datei aufgebaut?

 

Ist eine binärdatei.

----------

## gimpel

Da: http://jdownloader.org/home

 *Quote:*   

> JDownloader is open source, platform independent .... can import CCF, RSDF and the new DLC files

 

----------

## misterjack

.dlc ist verschlüsselt und wurde auch noch nicht geknackt. ist ein format von jdownloader und das ist der einzigste client, der dlc kann imo

----------

## Schwaba

 *misterjack wrote:*   

> .dlc ist verschlüsselt und wurde auch noch nicht geknackt. ist ein format von jdownloader und das ist der einzigste client, der dlc kann imo

 

Also der einzigste unter linux? Unter Windows gehts auch mit dem MSD http://schneewiesel.org/

----------

## think4urs11

Moved from Deutsches Forum (German) to Diskussionsforum.

*kurz mal nachles was DLC überhaupt ist*

Der Sinn der DLC-Verschlüsselung will sich mir nicht erschließen. Angeblich soll es ja gegen die 'pöhsen Petzen' helfen, aber selbst der dümmste dürfte auf die Idee kommen die eigentlichen URLs schlicht mit wireshark mitzusniffen. Ergo ist es nur nervig für alle die keinen 'offiziellen' Downloader nutzen wollen.

 *misterjack wrote:*   

> .dlc ist verschlüsselt und wurde auch noch nicht geknackt.

 

Wirklich? http://eddysblog.phpnet.us/blog/2008/11/15/dlc-geknackt/

Das ganze Konzept ist broken by Design, mehr oder weniger so eine Art DRM für illegale Downloads.

----------

## misterjack

Die Diskussion darüber hatte ich letztens irgendwo gelesen, finde gerade den Link nicht, das wurde nicht geknackt. Die Entschlüsselung erfolgt auf den Servern von jdownloader und die Schwachstelle, die da ausgenutzt wurde, ist schon geschlossen.

Das die URLs per Wireshark bequem mitgesnifft werden können, interessiert leider nicht die Leute, die trotzdem meinen, das verwenden zu müssen.

Das mittlerweile andere auch .dlc können, war mir nicht bewusst  :Smile: 

----------

## manuels

Die Szene ist mal echt witzig. Raubkopieren jede Software, aber tun alles, damit ihre Warez-Links nicht von anderen kopiert werden.  :Laughing: 

Ein bisschen paradox. Außerdem müssten die es doch am besten wissen, dass man diese Verschlüsselungssache einfach knacken kann. 

Sorry, ist ein bisschen offtopic.

----------

## AmonAmarth

 *manuels wrote:*   

> Die Szene ist mal echt witzig. Raubkopieren jede Software, aber tun alles, damit ihre Warez-Links nicht von anderen kopiert werden. 
> 
> Ein bisschen paradox. Außerdem müssten die es doch am besten wissen, dass man diese Verschlüsselungssache einfach knacken kann. 
> 
> Sorry, ist ein bisschen offtopic.

 

das macht in dem falle sinn wenn man mit der warez seite geld verdient, zb über werbebanner oder popups. so zwingt man die user zur eigenen seite zu kommen und lässt nicht, oder schwieriger, zu das andere warez-seiten betreiber die lorbeeren (klicks) einsacken. nicht umsonst ist das passwort der rar's meistens die URL der warez seite, also eine art unterschrift.

anders kann ich mir das verhalten auch nicht erklären.

----------

## misterjack

 *AmonAmarth wrote:*   

> rar's

 

Da rollen sich bei mir die Zehennägel hoch. Plural-s wird nie apostrophiert. Auch nicht im Englischen.

Edith hat noch schnell einen Tippfehler korrigiert.  :Laughing: 

----------

## Schwaba

 *misterjack wrote:*   

>  *AmonAmarth wrote:*   rar's 
> 
> Da rollen sich bei mir die Zehnnägel hoch. Plural-s wird nie apostrophiert. Auch nicht im Englischen.

 

lol. Der Thread hat sich ja ganz schön entwickelt   :Wink: 

Danke für all die Infos   :Very Happy: 

----------

## AmonAmarth

 *misterjack wrote:*   

> Zehnnägel

 

[klugscheißermodus]

pwned

[/klugscheißermodus]

----------

## misterjack

Ah, das wollte ich noch korrigieren, wenn $freundin mich nicht abgelenkt hätte   :Embarassed: 

----------

## AmonAmarth

 *misterjack wrote:*   

> Ah, das wollte ich noch korrigieren, wenn $freundin mich nicht abgelenkt hätte  

 

ein tipp von mir: blas sie erst auf wenn du alles sinnvolle erledigt hast  :Wink: 

----------

## disi

 *misterjack wrote:*   

> .dlc ist verschlüsselt und wurde auch noch nicht geknackt. ist ein format von jdownloader und das ist der einzigste client, der dlc kann imo

 

Steigerung von "einzige" existiert nicht   :Razz: 

----------

## misterjack

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Elativ  :Razz: 

----------

## disi

Oh Mist, es gibt wohl mittlerweile "Hyperlative" fuer "ein bisschen schwanger" usw.

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Einzigste

----------

## mvmortier

 *manuels wrote:*   

> Die Szene ist mal echt witzig. 

 

BITTE die Szene ist NICHT Rapidshare. 

Es gab mal eine offizielle NFO, dass die Szene Rapidshare hasst....

Das sind einfach irgendwelche halb-pros, die nen Schutz machen, der gut genug ist für die Noobs, die sich nur sämtliche Filme ziehen müssen....

----------

## Sujao

Kann nur zustimmen: Dieses DRM für Arme ist einfach nur lächerlich!

Und wie bei dem legalen DRM-Vorbild ist der "ehrliche" User der Dumme. Wenn ich die wirklich verpetzen will, dann mache ich mir den Aufwand und sniffe die URL mit. Will ich einfach nur runterladen, nervt mich der Container mit zusätlichem Aufwand.

Was viele auch machen ist der älter-als-das-Internet-Frame-Trick mit dem man die RS-Seite in einem Frame öffnet.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## mvmortier

 *Sujao wrote:*   

> Wenn ich die wirklich verpetzen will, dann mache ich mir den Aufwand und sniffe die URL mit. Will ich einfach nur runterladen, nervt mich der Container mit zusätlichem Aufwand.
> 
> Was viele auch machen ist der älter-als-das-Internet-Frame-Trick mit dem man die RS-Seite in einem Frame öffnet.  

 

Das ist ganz einfach zu erklären:

99% derer, die mich ständig irgendwas über diese illegalen Downloads fragen sind zu blöd um solche Sachen zu umgehen.

-> ausreichend geschützt.

Die, die wirklich angestellt sind um die Links bei Rapidshare zu melden dürfen wegen irgendwelcher Verträge keine Programme auf ihren PCs installieren und wegen all der Bürokratie wird ihnen der Chef auch nicht erlauben das zu tun, außerdem gibt es ja genug nicht geschützte Links.

-> ausreichend geschützt

Das wollen die erreichen, mehr nicht. Aber diese ganze Rapidshare Sache ist mir sowieso zu doof, weiß doch kein Mensch von denen was die Szene ist aber halten sich dann alle voll für drin, weil se mal nen Film gezogen haben.

Seitdem es Rapidshare gibt hab ich echt das Gefühl es ist im Moment so eine "Warez-für-alle-Stimmung". Kein Wunder, dass dann die Musikindustrie etc immer weiter auffahren.

Ich gebs ja zu, dass ich mir auch oft Sachen ziehe, dafür kaufe ich mir aber die, die mir gefallen auch.

Im Gegensatz zu denen, von denen ich mir dann noch anhören muss: "Was? Du kaufst dir nen Film/Spiel/CD? Bist du blöd, saug dir die doch!"

Meine ersten beiden Posts hier und dann gleich nur off-topic, sorry  :Wink: .

Aber mal back-to-topic:

Ein reines Kommandozeilentool ist mir leider nicht bekannt.

Benutze entweder den JavaDownloader oder geh hin und probiere mit wine eins der WindowsProgramme zum Laufen zu bringen, das ging ganz gut, als ich es mal probiert hatte.

----------

## dertobi123

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> mehr oder weniger so eine Art DRM für illegale Downloads.

 

lol!

----------

## Sujao

 *mvmortier wrote:*   

> 99% derer, die mich ständig irgendwas über diese illegalen Downloads fragen sind zu blöd um solche Sachen zu umgehen.
> 
> -> ausreichend geschützt.
> 
> 

 

Aber die verpetzen auch nichts, als gibt es gar keinen Grund sich vor denen zu schützen.

 *mvmortier wrote:*   

> Die, die wirklich angestellt sind um die Links bei Rapidshare zu melden dürfen wegen irgendwelcher Verträge keine Programme auf ihren PCs installieren und wegen all der Bürokratie wird ihnen der Chef auch nicht erlauben das zu tun, außerdem gibt es ja genug nicht geschützte Links.
> 
> -> ausreichend geschützt

 

?....ähm..Diese Sachen zu finden ist der einzige Grund wieso es diese Firmen gibt. Wieso sollte deren Chef den sowas verbieten? Welche Verträge? Das mach überhaupt keinen Sinn für mich.

----------

## mvmortier

 *Sujao wrote:*   

>  *mvmortier wrote:*   99% derer, die mich ständig irgendwas über diese illegalen Downloads fragen sind zu blöd um solche Sachen zu umgehen.
> 
> -> ausreichend geschützt.
> 
>  
> ...

 

Oh doch, damit sie es selbst hochladen können und dann Punkte machen, weil die Leute bei ihnen runterladen statt bei dem anderen. Glaub mir, ich kenne die, die sind so blöd.

 *Sujao wrote:*   

>  *mvmortier wrote:*   Die, die wirklich angestellt sind um die Links bei Rapidshare zu melden dürfen wegen irgendwelcher Verträge keine Programme auf ihren PCs installieren und wegen all der Bürokratie wird ihnen der Chef auch nicht erlauben das zu tun, außerdem gibt es ja genug nicht geschützte Links.
> 
> -> ausreichend geschützt 
> 
> ?....ähm..Diese Sachen zu finden ist der einzige Grund wieso es diese Firmen gibt. Wieso sollte deren Chef den sowas verbieten? Welche Verträge? Das mach überhaupt keinen Sinn für mich.

 

Schonmal versucht irgendjemanden, der meint er hat die Weißheit mit Löffeln gegessen von irgendwas zu überzeugen? Der sagt so und so viel Links müssen pro Stunde gemeldet werden, dann sucht man die ungeschützten, das geht schneller. Wenn man meint Programme zu brauchen, die helfen, wird man halt ersetzt. Das ist nichts als ein bisschen anderes Callcenter.

----------

## SkaaliaN

Es werden definitiv Programme zum suchen eingesetzt. Eine Seitenvorgabe pro Stunde gibt es in diesem Sinne nicht. Das wäre auch unzulässig. 

Was ich nicht verstehe, ist wieso der Usenet-Clientanbieter UseNext nicht ein wenig mehr in die Schranken verwiesen wird. 

Das Programm, der Service und sogar die Foren sind eindeutig. Diese distanzieren sich zwar von jeglichem Inhalt, jedoch weiß jeder was auf den manchen Usenet-Servern zum Teil betrieben wird.

----------

## think4urs11

 *metal1ty wrote:*   

> Eine Seitenvorgabe pro Stunde gibt es in diesem Sinne nicht. Das wäre auch unzulässig.

 

Was so eine 'böse Buben Suchfirma' aber im Zweifelsfall eher nur sekundär interessieren dürfte - oder denkst du solche Klitschen hätten sowas wie einen schlagkräftigen Betriebsrat, Datenschutzbeauftragten o.ä.? Bezahlung durch den Auftraggebner erfolgt schließlich nach 'Erfolgsquote' und die wird mit Sicherheit in Anzahl Links gemessen und im Zweifelsfall wird jedes Mittel genutzt um die Stakeholder zufriedenzustellen.

Inzwischen sind wir aber ziemlich off topic  :Wink: 

----------

## SkaaliaN

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

>  *metal1ty wrote:*   Eine Seitenvorgabe pro Stunde gibt es in diesem Sinne nicht. Das wäre auch unzulässig. 
> 
> Was so eine 'böse Buben Suchfirma' aber im Zweifelsfall eher nur sekundär interessieren dürfte - oder denkst du solche Klitschen hätten sowas wie einen schlagkräftigen Betriebsrat, Datenschutzbeauftragten o.ä.? Bezahlung durch den Auftraggebner erfolgt schließlich nach 'Erfolgsquote' und die wird mit Sicherheit in Anzahl Links gemessen und im Zweifelsfall wird jedes Mittel genutzt um die Stakeholder zufriedenzustellen.
> 
> Inzwischen sind wir aber ziemlich off topic 

 

Ich frage mich dann nur welche Schattenwirtschaft als schlimmer einzustufen ist..! Ich glaube diese werden sich beide im Endeffekt nicht viel tun.

----------

